# Driver account Disabled



## Daniel13 (Aug 3, 2014)

So I am a full time uberx driver in the Los Angeles for about 3 months, working around 50 hours a week. This is my only source of income. I feel I am a very very hard worker as I need to support a family and even though I am not making as much as I did when I first started, It is enough for me. Onto what happened.

I went to visit my sister and she had just told me that she needed a ride today so i told her to create an uber account so she could request an uber and i told her to use a promo code to get her first ride free.... It pinged me since I was the closest uber to her and I took her to the places she wanted to go.

First off, she got charged for the ride even though it accepted the code. She emailed them asking about it then her account became disabled. After alot of back and forth emails, it got reactivated but still got charged the ride. During that time when she was dealing with uber support, I said, well im gonna go work some more.

BOOM! I click go online and it says ERROR The partner account you drive under has been disabled. Please contact support for a resolution. Been emailing them a bunch of time for about 6 hours.. no response.

NO WHERE in the agreement does it say im not allowed to drive people I know. I in no way try to commit any fraud, especially since my sister got charged regardless. Someone please tell me that my account will become active again. I CANNOT have this happen to me right before halloween weekend...... AND This being my full time job. I cant have this happen.


----------



## Salthedriver (Jun 28, 2014)

Your first mistake was telling her to open account... 2nd was putting her on the 'clock'... was was so wrong with just doing her a solid and drive her without getting this shitty company involved. What's next driving your wife/girlfriend/kids around on 'uber' time.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Daniel13 said:


> So I am a full time uberx driver in the Los Angeles for about 3 months, working around 50 hours a week. This is my only source of income. I feel I am a very very hard worker as I need to support a family and even though I am not making as much as I did when I first started, It is enough for me. Onto what happened.
> 
> I went to visit my sister and she had just told me that she needed a ride today so i told her to create an uber account so she could request an uber and i told her to use a promo code to get her first ride free.... It pinged me since I was the closest uber to her and I took her to the places she wanted to go.
> 
> ...


I kinda got the feeling from reading Uber's insurance policy that they are very wary of drivers giving relations a ride for fear of scamming their insurance. Just a guess on my part tho.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Uber sees it as fraud...sign up for Lyft


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

This is a classic case of short sightedness. Dollars in the moment vs. long term consequences, Just not worth the risk. Driving your kids around, driving your neighbors around, or anyone else for that matter - if you would normally give them a ride anyway - do not try to get paid for Ubering them around on Uber's dollar. Using a promo code for your sister and then getting paid by Uber to drive your sister was just unethical. Your sister was charged because they caught your scam. Her paying for the ride does not erase intent to defraud. "It pinged me?" LOL hon, give us a little credit here. I hope you get a 2nd chance and learn your lesson. Good Luck Hon.


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

Did you use a general promo code, or did you get too greedy and use your own driver specific promo code???
Having here use your promo code then ending up in your vehicle would be a simple scam they would be able to recognize and red flag.


----------



## Daniel13 (Aug 3, 2014)

Really wasn't trying to scam them. The promo code is intended for first time users. And she was. There app was the one that selected me as the driver. I can't do that. yeah. My chances were much higher because I was close to her but I wasn't in control of that. I obviously know now not to do this again but I have read every agreement and terms and nowhere does it say I'm not allowed to drive someone I know. I really hope this gets resolved and I can go back online


----------



## Daniel13 (Aug 3, 2014)

MiamiFlyer said:


> Did you use a general promo code, or did you get too greedy and use your own driver specific promo code???
> Having here use your promo code then ending up in your vehicle would be a simple scam they would be able to recognize and red flag.


 I Used a general promo code. Not mine.


----------



## Daniel13 (Aug 3, 2014)

oh. And they still haven't replied with endless emails from me to them begging to get allowed back. Usually they reply within an hour. It's been about 15 hour


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

MrsUberJax said:


> Using a promo code for your sister and then getting paid by Uber to drive your sister was just unethical.


Yes that's unethical, leave that to Uber. Puhleeeze


----------



## Daniel13 (Aug 3, 2014)

Let it be unethical but They are still getting their 20%.


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

Daniel13 said:


> I Used a general promo code. Not mine.


Well, as long as your not all using the same address on your account, and uber doesn't link your issue to what you've posted on this very PUBLIC forum, I would like to believe you can get back online, but that's really up to Uber, and how closely they can link the two of you.
The CSR reading it likely does not have the power to reinstate you. You're likely stuck waiting for manager response. 
Send max 1 message per day, note a list of previous emails sent with no response.

i.e.
On 10/28, I sent a message tittled "Driver Account" and have not yet heard a response
On 10/30, I sent a message tittled 2nd Attempt: Driver Account" and have not yet heard a response.

As your partner, I need assistance resolving this issue, please advise if there is someone I can contact directly.

(Your issue here)


----------



## Daniel13 (Aug 3, 2014)

MiamiFlyer said:


> Well, as long as your not all using the same address on your account, and uber doesn't link your issue to what you've posted on this very PUBLIC forum, I would like to believe you can get back online, but that's really up to Uber, and how closely they can link the two of you.
> The CSR reading it likely does not have the power to reinstate you. You're likely stuck waiting for manager response.
> Send max 1 message per day, note a list of previous emails sent with no response.
> 
> ...


Yea. It's different addresses. They prolly linked us cause of the same last name? My guess. But let them see this post. I have nothing to hide. And yeah. That's a good idea. The whole this is my second and third email with no response. At first I just sent panic emails to them freaking out.


----------



## Daniel13 (Aug 3, 2014)

Hahahahah. I love it. Just got this text 

"Uber Feedback Msg: A rider wrote in to let us know you went Above and Beyond for her/him in the past week. They were extremely appreciative and felt like you provided exceptional service to them. This is exemplifies the 5 star experience that Uber users expect! Thank you for being such a great partner!"


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Is that you and your sister on the avatar?

There is no way uber will fire you for this.
Ask for the supervisor in your email.
There is a support url with help form you can find on this forum that replies quicker to your messages. 
Just ignore maggots that infested this forum and think that they are the uber and this won't happen to them one day.
Good luck!


----------



## Daniel13 (Aug 3, 2014)

That's my gf. Do you happen to know the url link?


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

MrsUberJax said:


> This is a classic case of short sightedness. Dollars in the moment vs. long term consequences, Just not worth the risk. Driving your kids around, driving your neighbors around, or anyone else for that matter - if you would normally give them a ride anyway - do not try to get paid for Ubering them around on Uber's dollar. Using a promo code for your sister and then getting paid by Uber to drive your sister was just unethical. Your sister was charged because they caught your scam. Her paying for the ride does not erase intent to defraud. "It pinged me?" LOL hon, give us a little credit here. I hope you get a 2nd chance and learn your lesson. Good Luck Hon.


You want to talk ethics where Uber is concerned? Really. No you need to pull your head from where it doesn't belong!


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

https://support.uber.com/hc/en-us/requests/new
could be this one but I'm not sure. Make sure you specify that you are a driver, not a passenger


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Daniel13 said:


> So I am a full time uberx driver in the Los Angeles for about 3 months, working around 50 hours a week. This is my only source of income. I feel I am a very very hard worker as I need to support a family and even though I am not making as much as I did when I first started, It is enough for me. Onto what happened.
> 
> I went to visit my sister and she had just told me that she needed a ride today so i told her to create an uber account so she could request an uber and i told her to use a promo code to get her first ride free.... It pinged me since I was the closest uber to her and I took her to the places she wanted to go.
> 
> ...


Just got this in the mail hope it help!


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

That doesn't look quite shady enough to be deactivated unless they think that the rider account is yours too. If you have an Uber office nearby, going in person has a tendency to get better results.


----------



## Kaz (Sep 16, 2014)

Ok, I dont get it how UBER knows who in the heck you're picking up and whether they're related? If his sister was using a general promotion code (and not his personal referral code) how would UBER know anything? Unless they could tell the person whose card was billed had the same last name... If she is a paying customer why does it matter if they're related?? I have taken someone I know who pinged me when I was right around the corner, he paid, no freebies here. I don't see anything wrong with that. Is there something in writing that states we can't pick up people we know? Sounds silly to me. I guess I don't really get what he did wrong.



Daniel13 said:


> So I am a full time uberx driver in the Los Angeles for about 3 months, working around 50 hours a week. This is my only source of income. I feel I am a very very hard worker as I need to support a family and even though I am not making as much as I did when I first started, It is enough for me. Onto what happened.
> 
> I went to visit my sister and she had just told me that she needed a ride today so i told her to create an uber account so she could request an uber and i told her to use a promo code to get her first ride free.... It pinged me since I was the closest uber to her and I took her to the places she wanted to go.
> 
> ...


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> If you have an Uber office nearby, going in person has a tendency to get better results.


Here in L.A. they have security guards and don't let us even go inside the building...


----------



## timalt325 (Oct 26, 2014)

So before i get in trouble by uber can drivers also use uber for rides too?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

uberyft said:


> Here in L.A. they have security guards and don't let us even go inside the building...


Wow. That boggles me. Is everything done by email or they have meeting places other than the office? I know here, they'll do onboarding right in the office unless they can't make it there. In which case they can go to Secaucus or Stamford (or Hartford, having a blonde moment) for onboarding sessions in a hotel conference room.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

timalt325 said:


> So before i get in trouble by uber can drivers also use uber for rides too?


Yes, you can. There's something about OPs situation that raised a red flag with management.


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Is everything done by email or they have meeting places other than the office?


http://ubersupport.weebly.com/oh-california-la.html

This is the only website where I have seen that they post where they will be for the week, or if they will even meet for that week and where.

Sometimes they will post it 1 or 2 days before of where they will be, and almost always it's times that are very inconvenient for some drivers; in my case, it's almost impossible to meet them up face to face, but back then when they gave me the iPhone, they were in a hurry for me to come see them and had the conference room rented from like 7AM to 9PM; now they are there barely for 3 hours..

The rest they just tell me to email partnersla.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Yes, you can. There's something about OPs situation that raised a red flag with management.


Ageed. I've seen plenty of posts on this site of drivers that have done exactly what the OP has....without issue. There is something else going on here.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Yes, you can. There's something about OPs situation that raised a red flag with management.


maybe Uber thinks it was an attempt to game the ratings system


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Daniel13 said:


> So I am a full time uberx driver in the Los Angeles for about 3 months, working around 50 hours a week. This is my only source of income. I feel I am a very very hard worker as I need to support a family and even though I am not making as much as I did when I first started, It is enough for me. Onto what happened.
> 
> I went to visit my sister and she had just told me that she needed a ride today so i told her to create an uber account so she could request an uber and i told her to use a promo code to get her first ride free.... It pinged me since I was the closest uber to her and I took her to the places she wanted to go.
> 
> ...


That's bad news Daniel, but you are part of a mult-national company that adheres to the highest possible operating standards. Business ethics and an understanding by everyone involved in UBER that respect for rules and laws is a central pillar to UBER's success.

Or am I wrong?


----------



## Daniel13 (Aug 3, 2014)

Haha. So uber emailed me acting like they have no idea what I'm talking about and my account is active again.

"Hi Daniel,

Thanks for reaching out. I don't show anything on our end, your vehicle and your account are both active. Can you tell me what message you get when you try to log in? Thanks.

I know you wanted to speak on the phone, but in order to give you the best support and have a record of any issues, we streamline communications through email.

Have a great weekend, it should busy with all of the Halloween festivities!

Kristin L."

I'll shut up and Say everything works fine now and keep working.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Possibly a knee-jerk reaction, ban and _then_ investigate.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

I'll go thru this thread again and see who are koolaid sucking maggots on this side according to their smart ass and useless comments.
Congrats on working again.


----------



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

Daniel13 said:


> Really wasn't trying to scam them. The promo code is intended for first time users. And she was. There app was the one that selected me as the driver. I can't do that. yeah. My chances were much higher because I was close to her but I wasn't in control of that. I obviously know now not to do this again but I have read every agreement and terms and nowhere does it say I'm not allowed to drive someone I know. I really hope this gets resolved and I can go back online


The actual answer is: yes, I was trying to get a free $30 fare from Uber.

I'm no fan of Uber, but anyone with half a brain can see this.


----------



## Daniel13 (Aug 3, 2014)

FLrocket said:


> The actual answer is: yes, I was trying to get a free $30 fare from Uber.
> 
> I'm no fan of Uber, but anyone with half a brain can see this.


It wasn't free. I still had to use gas and put miles on my car. I had to WORK for it.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Well, from what I see it says please share your code with friends, family etc


----------



## dogmatize (Oct 5, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> Uber sees it as fraud...sign up for Lyft


So right!


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 31, 2014)

@Daniel13


Daniel13 said:


> Haha. So uber emailed me acting like they have no idea what I'm talking about and my account is active again.


I hope you realize that the reason Uber swiftly reactivated your Driver Account was that you posted openly on forum about the circumstances leading upto the deactivation, on exact same morning that this article on Uber's deactivation policies was published:
Forbes
*How Uber's Shady Firing Policy Could Backfire On The Company*

http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhuet/2014/10/30/uber-driver-firing-policy/


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 31, 2014)

@Daniel13 it be nice to at least get your response to my thinking in the post above.
Thanx!


----------



## pUber_driver (Nov 2, 2014)

uberyft said:


> Here in L.A. they have security guards and don't let us even go inside the building...


Yet you are a partner?


----------



## Daniel13 (Aug 3, 2014)

Sanjay said:


> @Daniel13 it be nice to at least get your response to my thinking in the post above.
> Thanx!


My account became active again because I didn't do anything wrong. Nothing in that article said anything about my situation.


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 31, 2014)

Daniel13 said:


> My account became active again because I didn't do anything wrong.


Hope you don't mind me saying so, but that's kinda naive. Clearly your account Was Deactivated by Uber. My contention remains that your account received a reprieve because of heightened media attention on Uber Deactivation Policies that day.


Daniel13 said:


> Nothing in that article said anything about my situation.


As a matter of fact, your case is very similar to that of Chris Ortiz. He was deactivated, and quickly reactivated under media scrutiny
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhuet/2014/10/16/uber-driver-deactivated-over-tweet/

Perhaps you are not aware that the forum is under constant watch by Uber. That's why I think that once you openly posted about your deactivation, Uber thought that it'd be best to reactivate you, rather than get another black.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

pUber_driver said:


> Yet you are a partner?


I am surprised that someone has not attempted to gain access to the Uber offices with the intent to "go postal".


----------

